# R8 V10 Spyder



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Couple of shots of the awesome V10 R8 Spyder

20110324-_BRY1761.jpg

20110324-untitled-1753.jpg

20110324-_BRY1685.jpg


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

I need to learn to take pics like that.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice, how do you get shots like that?


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

nice shots


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice, but definitely photoshopped.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

zimzimmer said:


> Very nice, but definitely photoshopped.


Used studio lights, so very little PS needed  I'll stick a straight out of camera shot up later :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely... like the first 2 with the back lighting but the 3rd with the sun bouncing off the bonnet just looks awesome to me. only thing is the wheels being turned spoiling the balance.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

great work and love the shots,

was at crawley audi today picking up some parts and was drooling over the dark metalic grey v10 in the showroom


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great pictures matey, was a gorgeous colour in the flesh, the pics really highlight it.:thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Used studio lights, so very little PS needed  I'll stick a straight out of camera shot up later :thumb:


i would be interested to see one


----------

